# 5xx Receivers To Be Replaced



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Yesterday I learned that all 5xx receivers are soon, "very soon", to be replaced with 512 receivers. The 301 receivers are also to be replaced, but I don't remember the replacement model number. If anyone can please say more, some of the things that I'd like to know include:

Is an exchange going to take place?
Will the 5xx receivers be replaced with 512 receivers?
How soon will the exchange start?
Will we have enough time to finish existing Events on the old receiver? 
Will the new receiver get mailed out to you?
Will the old receiver need to be mailed back to Dish? Or, are we expected to immediately handover the old receiver when the installer comes out to upgrade the old Dish hardware?
I appreciate any and all information that you can provide about this supposedly upcoming exchange.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

1. Yes
2. I got a 612.
3. Already underway for Eastern Arc users
4. Unknown.
5. Unknown, HD receivers will require tech to come out.
6. If tech comes out, he will take it with him. Other receivers should be sent back to Dish since they will be totally useless.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I'll let you know when they contact me (DP311 user here).


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

7. Will we be suckered/forced/extorted into paying a DVR fee?

If so, I will have no choice but to leave Dish.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

This sounds like the beginning of the end of Mpeg video streams and going to all Mpeg4 for the WA. 

The EA is already all Mpeg4.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

TBoneit said:


> This sounds like the beginning of the end of Mpeg video streams and going to all Mpeg4 for the WA.


Actually, it has to do with the modulation scheme (8PSK) as opposed to the MPEG format. The older receivers aren't capable of handling 8PSK modulated signals and that is where DISH Network is headed.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

garys said:


> 5. Unknown, HD receivers will require tech to come out.
> 6. If tech comes out, he will take it with him. Other receivers should be sent back to Dish since they will be totally useless.


5. I'm not 100 percent sure, but it's my understanding if you currently have a SD 508 receiver and if it gets replaced with a SD 512 receiver, a Tech will still be required to come out. Does anyone know what hardware needs to be changed to go from a 508 to a 512 receiver?

6. It seems to me that one of the best ways to handle the exchange would be for Dish to send out a letter explaining that within the next few weeks a replacement receiver will be mailed out. When the box is received, it will include the new receiver, an appointment with a local Tech and return shipping. Once the Tech comes out to hook up the new receiver, you have the typical 14 days to mail back the old receiver in the box with the return label. That would give the user enough time to clean off the old receiver.

Frankly, I don't see why Dish would want the old 5xx receiver back. As you say they will be useless and probably many of them in various degrees of decay.



scooper said:


> I'll let you know when they contact me (DP311 user here).


That would be great. I'm hoping that compared to the 508 receiver, the 512 receiver will be a big improvement. Gosh, I sure hope so, these 508's are bad.



SayWhat? said:


> 7. Will we be suckered/forced/extorted into paying a DVR fee?
> If so, I will have no choice but to leave Dish.


That's a very good point and I forgot to include that in my original questions. However, when I found out that the 5xx receivers were going to be replaced, I asked that question. I was told that basically whatever you are paying now, is what you will pay after the exchange. The speculation was, that it might be illegal to charge anything different. But, this information comes from no authoritative source, so who knows what will happen. I too would like to know for sure the answer to question seven.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Depends on what LNB setup you have now.

If you have a DishPro Plus Twin - I can't see why they would need to send a tech - all you need to do is put a Seperator on the Sat inputs, then put the 512 in place of the 5xx receiver, do a check switch and activate / deactivate. And put your TV inputs from old receiver to new.

If you don't have the DPP Twin (or some other DPP compatble switch / LNB ) - replace your LNB/s switches to get that, then again, put the seperator in place and hook up TV.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

Received email from Dish today that my PVR508 will need replacing with the next 30 days. 
I've own (paid for) this PVR 508 since 2003, and it never has had any problems. I have it connected to a Samsung 40" LCD HDTV down in the den. I also have a VIP211K connected to a VIZIO 42" LCD HDTV upstairs.

I just got off the phone with a Dish/Network, a lady that surprised me that could speak very good English. We got alone fine and dandy. I ask her about the replacement of the 508. She agreed that D/N is replacing these old SD receiver with the new 512. So, I proceeded to explain that I did not want a 512 receiver, but another VIP211K HD model. She told there wouldn't be problem there. I told here I would purchase my own VIP211K from a dealer in Florida that sells them for $99.99 plus $12.00 shipping. D/N wants $149.00 plus shipping. I also ask her regarding the VIP211K monthly fee, as I'm now being charged $7.00 per month for the VIP211K I now have. She said there wouldn't be "any" additional monthly fee on the 2nd VIP211K. She tried to get me to go with a 24 month lease on a VIP211K at no charge, and no monthly fee. However, there would be a $6.00 per month service protection plan if something should happen to the leased VIP211k Dish would ship.

I will ponder on which plan to take....buy the 211K from the Florida dealer or go the 24 moth lease deal.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So, I see the move as a fiasco to make firmware what will not violate TiVo patent.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I have an owned 501 and a 301 on my account ... just waiting for my email.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

P Smith said:


> So, I see the move as a fiasco to make firmware what will not violate TiVo patent.


It has nothing to do with that at all - harsh is correct. The project underway is to eliminate all QPSK modulated receivers from service, as the QPSK uplink signals will be turned off soon (leaving only 8PSK).

All legacy receivers and 301's will soon be unusable because of this and will be replaced with 311's. Owned for owned or leased for leased.

The 508 (not sure on the 510), will also be dead and will be replaced with 512's. I believe that there will not be a DVR charge associated - but I would like a DIRT member to confirm that.

As far as how they will be replaced it depends on if you have a technician out for any other reason. Any time a work order is created on an account with an affected receiver, it is supposed to trigger the CSR to create a swapout for the tech to do at the same time.

As the shutoff date approaches Dish will be more active in contacting customers who haven't been swapped and will ship receivers for them to swap themselves. In the case where the existing equipment is not DPP, the sat feed can just be connected to Sat input 1 with no separator and be a single tuner DVR just like the 508 it replaced.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh - also only currently active receivers will be swapped.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Maybe they'd replace my two owned 508's sitting in a closet with a new 3-D 72" TV?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

gtal98 said:


> ... the QPSK uplink signals will be turned off soon (leaving only 8PSK).


Is this DISH soon? So we have a year? :lol:


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

P Smith said:


> So, I see the move as a fiasco to make firmware what will not violate TiVo patent.


Dish is all settled with Tivo until the expiration of the '389 patent.


----------



## Larry the satellite guy (Mar 27, 2007)

as a tech for 8 yrs,i really haven't seen any pattern to how they are doing this swap.(Might be alphabetical or account number)Mainly here in Ohio we have been yanking out the 301's,2700 and 2800.Of course i have had a few 508 and a 510.The majority of those a have pulled have been on international accounts and moving the customer over to the 118.7 as well as the rec. swap.NOW THAT BEING SAID...I have had to swap a rec. that was sent to a customer's home.I have had to swap multiple rec. on a work orders with hd upgrades.And on a few trouble calls also had customers mention that Dish csr mentioned they need a rec. swap.It doesn't seem to be a hurry up or else situation unless they contact you.Now for those of you getting a 512 replacement,you will def. like it more than the 508.Especially since you can record one show and watch another.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

As long as there is NO increase in fees and there will be NO tech visit, I might be agreeable.

I do not let techs in my house.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

gtal98 said:


> It has nothing to do with that at all - harsh is correct. The project underway is to eliminate all QPSK modulated receivers from service, as the QPSK uplink signals will be turned off soon (leaving only 8PSK).
> ...


It really has the problem (using TimeWarp patent) - you are just not competent in FW [analysis].
Turning soon ? Yeah, right. Soon, it is happen in 10 years.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> It really has the problem (using TimeWarp patent) -


There is no problem with the TimeWarp patent.
There is no problem with the TimeWarp patent.
There is no problem with the TimeWarp patent.

The case was settled ... DISH paid for the rights.
There is no problem with the TimeWarp patent.

Please dismiss "problem with the TimeWarp patent" from your mind.
Thanks!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I can, but the 501's FW is not .


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Per the court case it was ... but per the settlement there are no lingering issues.
If you want to believe the sea is orange perhaps you are looking too close to an oil rig.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

gtal98 said:


> It has nothing to do with that at all - harsh is correct. The project underway is to eliminate all QPSK modulated receivers from service, as the QPSK uplink signals will be turned off soon (leaving only 8PSK).
> 
> All legacy receivers and 301's will soon be unusable because of this and will be replaced with 311's. Owned for owned or leased for leased.
> 
> ...


Yes, DISH Network has started to switch out QPSK receivers. eliminating older QPSK receivers and replacing them with a newer 8PSK receiver, it will free up bandwidth and allow us to provide more content for our customers.
We are not proactively making this change but when I customer has an R/A or Service appointment scheduled and an active QSPK receiver on the account. The system will force an upgrade to 8QSPK receiver. Since DISH Network is initiating this upgrade it will not place any additional charges on the account. If the receiver is purchased the replacement will be purchased as well. If the account currently has no DVR fee then the account still will NOT be charged. I hope this clarified a few questions but please let me know if I missed anything!


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> We are not proactively making this change but .....


That seems to contradict some of the posters who are saying they have been contacted by Dish without having initiated any kind of service ticket.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

SayWhat? said:


> That seems to contradict some of the posters who are saying they have been contacted by Dish without having initiated any kind of service ticket.


I would imagine there is some information missing from some posts. We are making moves in Satellite Orbital Migrations which will cause certain accounts to be upgraded but something other than QSPK is generating the switch over. Locals upgrade can also cause the move as certain receivers cannot view locals due to QPSK issues.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> Per the court case it was ... but per the settlement there are no lingering issues.
> If you want to believe the sea is orange perhaps you are looking too close to an oil rig.


Nay, I'm looking deep enough to separate coloring ... and don't see "colorably different" per those papers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Nay, I'm looking deep enough to separate coloring ... and don't see "colorably different" per those papers.


With the settlement the court case is irrelevant. Don't miss the forest for the trees. The big picture is DISH's problems with the TimeWarp patent are out of the picture.


----------



## splish (Nov 7, 2002)

How exactly will I be notified? An email to my receiver would work best for me, but I have never received any email that way in my several years with DN. Also, I am running a DP301, using legacy LNB and viewing only 119 because of a LOS problem. I have a 311 without a card that I am sure has never been used stored in a closet somewhere. Could I just move the card in my 301 to the 311 when the time comes?


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

P Smith said:


> It really has the problem (using TimeWarp patent) - you are just not competent in FW [analysis].
> Turning soon ? Yeah, right. Soon, it is happen in 10 years.


All I was saying is that that is not the reason for this swapout, dropping the QPSK modulation is. This can be evidenced by the fact that all legacy and 301s are being swapped out - pretty sure they don't have any compromising DVR FW on them.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

splish said:


> How exactly will I be notified? An email to my receiver would work best for me, but I have never received any email that way in my several years with DN. Also, I am running a DP301, using legacy LNB and viewing only 119 because of a LOS problem. I have a 311 without a card that I am sure has never been used stored in a closet somewhere. Could I just move the card in my 301 to the 311 when the time comes?


I have been a 10 (almost 11) year sub to Dish and I have NEVER seen that email feature on the receiver used.

As for moving card from 301 to 311 - Not normally. Smartcards are usually "married for life" to a SINGLE receiver (although receivers can accept replacements when Dish upgrades their cards).


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Me neither. Didn't one of the DIRTs say they don't even have the email system loaded anymore at the NOC?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

scooper said:


> I have been a 10 (almost 11) year sub to Dish and I have NEVER seen that email feature on the receiver used.
> 
> As for moving card from 301 to 311 - Not normally. Smartcards are usually *"married for life"* to a SINGLE receiver (although receivers can accept replacements when Dish upgrades their cards).


Never been - it's your phantasy.


----------



## jp9 (Aug 18, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, DISH Network has started to switch out QPSK receivers. eliminating older QPSK receivers and replacing them with a newer 8PSK receiver, it will free up bandwidth and allow us to provide more content for our customers.
> We are not proactively making this change but when I customer has an R/A or Service appointment scheduled and an active QSPK receiver on the account. The system will force an upgrade to 8QSPK receiver. Since DISH Network is initiating this upgrade it will not place any additional charges on the account. If the receiver is purchased the replacement will be purchased as well. If the account currently has no DVR fee then the account still will NOT be charged. I hope this clarified a few questions but please let me know if I missed anything!


Mary,

I currently have a 501 that I pay $7 for. I'm glad to hear that when this must be replaced I will retain the $7 cost, but I'm hesitant to believe this.
I went through a forced 721 replacement a while ago, and even after numerous calls was not able to retain the $5 cost I paid on that receiver.

Is there some special phone number we should call when our replacement equipment gets billed at $10 each? The numbers I know about never seem to be able to handle things like this. I get read scripted replies explaining to me what the policy is, and essentially not understanding that yes folks did have DVR receivers (some with dual tuners) they owned that the total billed amount is $7.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

What are you paying $5 for on a 501?


----------



## jp9 (Aug 18, 2004)

sorry, that *used* to be what I paid for my 501 and 721 at the time the 721 was forced to be swapped.
my 501 is now billed as a solo receiver with a $7 fee

My question (to Mary) remains.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Never been - it's your phantasy.


Ever seen a card remarry after a divorce? The receivers can get new cards, but the cards are monogamous. DISH does not move cards from one receiver to another. The receivers only marry virgins.



splish said:


> I have a 311 without a card that I am sure has never been used stored in a closet somewhere. Could I just move the card in my 301 to the 311 when the time comes?


There should be a card built in to the 311 ... depending on what type of card it is you may need a replacement ... which will be a card inserted in the slot provided. A card already paired with one receiver cannot be moved. Even when DISH sends out replacement cards for an account the cards are intended for specific receivers on that account. An arranged marriage.

The only people moving cards are hackers and phreaks. People who are most likely stealing satellite service. Not people who are welcome to talk about their endeavors here on our forum.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> my 501 is now billed as a solo receiver with a $7 fee


OK, so it's a second receiver?

I only have one 508, no other boxes, so I have no fees that I know of. Annual Billing is great as far as the discount, but I never see a full itemized breakdown of what the charges are. I just get an invoice for the full amount with no detail. Divide that by 12 and I know I'm getting a rate that is something less that those published.


----------



## jp9 (Aug 18, 2004)

yes, not a primary.

with some commitments, etc, I think you can have your primary be pretty much anything you want without added expense.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> Ever seen a card remarry after a divorce? The receivers can get new cards, but the cards are monogamous. DISH does not move cards from one receiver to another. The receivers only marry virgins.
> 
> There should be a card built in to the 311 ... depending on what type of card it is you may need a replacement ... which will be a card inserted in the slot provided. A card already paired with one receiver cannot be moved. Even when DISH sends out replacement cards for an account the cards are intended for specific receivers on that account. An arranged marriage.
> 
> The only people moving cards are hackers and phreaks. People who are most likely stealing satellite service. Not people who are welcome to talk about their endeavors here on our forum.


James,
I'm talking about my own experience - from first hand. The cards (G3) can be 'marry' to other device between accounts. I did it twice managing such swap for my friends. 
As to hacking/freaking, I'm not agree - it was legitimate cards and active accounts and those transfers went OK thru official [regular CSR] channel.
Plus, no one claimed G3 is could useful for those whose you 'afraid'.

[I would expect such harsh statements from harsh, not you ...]

BTW, the TiVo's patent (and more) is for sale [$2.4B], so anyone who will buy it will have *'big bat'* against each DVR out there !
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/artic...LNMJST1A74E901-498V9JQJMQFRFCPMMUAD7I7IS0.DTL


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The primary should be the most expensive receiver. If you have a solo non-DVR and a solo DVR the solo DVR is the most expensive and becomes the first receiver.

For those accounts who are not paying a DVR fee they shouldn't get one via this upgrade although I'll believe that when I see it.

Are 512s being placed "normally" (new SD customers) or are they special receivers that are only being used for 501/508 replacements? It would not be hard to code a 512 the same as a 501/508 ("Solo Receiver" for $7) if it isn't being placed as a "Solo DVR" for $10 in any home.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

splish said:


> How exactly will I be notified? An email to my receiver would work best for me, but I have never received any email that way in my several years with DN. Also, I am running a DP301, using legacy LNB and viewing only 119 because of a LOS problem. I have a 311 without a card that I am sure has never been used stored in a closet somewhere. Could I just move the card in my 301 to the 311 when the time comes?


E-mail notification through receiver does not work. No, each smart card will only work for one receiver. If you would like to PM me your account information, I can take a look at getting you a new Smart card for the 311 receiver. Just let me know!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

jp9 said:


> Mary,
> 
> I currently have a 501 that I pay $7 for. I'm glad to hear that when this must be replaced I will retain the $7 cost, but I'm hesitant to believe this.
> I went through a forced 721 replacement a while ago, and even after numerous calls was not able to retain the $5 cost I paid on that receiver.
> ...


PM me your account information and I will take a look at it. What happens on accounts is the most expensive receiver is designated as the primary and is free with programming package, each additional receiver will incur an additional monthly charge. If you have any problems you can contact anyone from DIRT but it is clearly stayed that this switch will not incur additional charges.

**EDIT** I figured out what happened on this. The $5.00 you were paying for the second receiver on your account was changed to $7.00 for everyone. It would not have been any different if still had the original receiver, the charge still would have increased. These types of changes will occur to accounts. If the receiver you had would have incurred the increase then the new one will too. You will not incur any additional increase in the monthly bill by having the switch made.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> James,
> I'm talking about my own experience - from first hand.


Your experience is irrelevant ... and the off topic spin in this thread must end.

The replacement receivers have NOTHING to do with the Tivo patent nor smart cards nor any of the other off topic elements brought into this thread. Lets stick with the facts of THIS issue and stay out of the rabbit holes.

:backtotopic


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

This is a follow-up to my earlier post regarding the email from D/N.

This email from Dish Network resulted from phone call to Dish some two weeks ago. I had bought a new 42" LCD HDTV and for my Den. I already have a 40" LCD HDTV in the family room with a VIP211k connected to it. This new LCD is now connected to a PVR 508 receiver. 
Back to the phone call to Dish. I want to purchase another VIP211k, and wanted to ask D/N about any additional charges that would appear on my account. I now pay $7.00 for a solo receiver, which is the VIP211k, and wanted to know if a additional $7.would apply to the newly purchased VIP211k. 

The CSR lady ask me to press "menu" twice on the PVR 508 remote, and give her the numbers on line "d". It showed I have a DP508 with Software P409.
She mentioned D/N was replacing the PVR 508 with a new DVR 512. I also told her these two receivers are mine, and is the equipment. 

So, I think that is the reason I received a email regarding the switch over replacement on the older PVR 508. That may be the reason I received the email from D/N.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Skeeterman said:


> This is a follow-up to my earlier post regarding the email from D/N.
> 
> This email from Dish Network resulted from phone call to Dish some two weeks ago. I had bought a new 42" LCD HDTV and for my Den. I already have a 40" LCD HDTV in the family room with a VIP211k connected to it. This new LCD is now connected to a PVR 508 receiver.
> Back to the phone call to Dish. I want to purchase another VIP211k, and wanted to ask D/N about any additional charges that would appear on my account. I now pay $7.00 for a solo receiver, which is the VIP211k, and wanted to know if a additional $7.would apply to the newly purchased VIP211k.
> ...


Yes, it was initially started do to your upgrade question. Dish network will replace the 508 with a 512 but it will not of course get you the HD you are wanting. The VIP211 receiver is a $7.00 monthly fee so there will be no change to your monthly bill as a result of this upgrade. You will need to agree to the 24 month commitment and a Credit card authorization for $1.00 but it will most likely be at no charge to you. (I would have to review the account to state absolutely)  If you would like any assistance in this, just let me know!!


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, it was initially started do to your upgrade question. Dish network will replace the 508 with a 512 but it will not of course get you the HD you are wanting. The VIP211 receiver is a $7.00 monthly fee so there will be no change to your monthly bill as a result of this upgrade. You will need to agree to the 24 month commitment and a Credit card authorization for $1.00 but it will most likely be at no charge to you. (I would have to review the account to state absolutely)  If you would like any assistance in this, just let me know!!


Thank you so much [email protected] I'm considering the "free" offer for a VIP211K from D/N with a 24 month commitment....The commitment is only on the new VIP211k they will send. Dish also mentioned a $6.00 monthly fee if I should take the Service Protection Plan. That SPP I don't see I need. But, I'm also seriously considering buying the VIP211k from a dealer in Florida for $99.99 plus $12.00 shipping, with a one year guarantee and replacement for one year.

I will make my decision next week.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

In an earlier post here, there was some question or doubt about two HD receivers working on one account. If I read it correctly that could be, but, in my case...equiptment I have, I don't see any problems. I have a 1000.2 mast with the three LNB(s). The 129 satellite LNB I have blocked off (covered with three layers of aluminum foil and two layers of rubber intertube and zip tied down. No problem with beam signal showing up here. The other two..110 and 119 LNB(s) are cabled to two locations...Den and Family Room. I also have a Dish 500 with a Single LNB some 80 feet from the Dish 1000.2 and cabled to the in and out on the 1000.2 mast. I'm most positive that I will get the same 110.119, and 129 to the new 42" HDTV with the new VIP211k as I do with the VIP211K in the Family Room TV. If not, I will have a to do a re-engineering job.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Skeeterman said:


> In an earlier post here, there was some question or doubt about two HD receivers working on one account. If I read it correctly that could be, but, in my case...equiptment I have, I don't see any problems. I have a 1000.2 mast with the three LNB(s). The 129 satellite LNB I have blocked off (covered with three layers of aluminum foil and two layers of rubber intertube and zip tied down. No problem with beam signal showing up here. The other two..110 and 119 LNB(s) are cabled to two locations...Den and Family Room. I also have a Dish 500 with a Single LNB some 80 feet from the Dish 1000.2 and cabled to the in and out on the 1000.2 mast. I'm most positive that I will get the same 110.119, and 129 to the new 42" HDTV with the new VIP211k as I do with the VIP211K in the Family Room TV. If not, I will have a to do a re-engineering job.


As long as that single is aimed at 129 and fed in to the "in" on the 1000.2 you should see no difference.

One can have an interesting setup when LOS isn't available from one location to all orbitals.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

gtal98 said:


> Oh - also only currently active receivers will be swapped.


Interesting comment. Last year I received a call to update my then split-arc set-up. Somehow the work order turned into a swap of my legacy receivers that I own. The problem was those receivers have not been activated on my account for many years. I finally got that issue resolved and ended up with a WA 1000.4 installed.

Why would they want to swap old receivers (none are DVR's so the TiVO suit had nothing to do with it)? What are they worth anyway? I have 2 4000's a 3700 that never took the firmware update and another that did become a 4700. None have current cards either. They have been good as dead for years yet somebody thought I'd want tho swap them for 211's.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That is odd ... normally unactivated receivers are off the account and ignored by DISH. Unless they were deactivated by the audit team (disabled for not calling home) I would not expect DISH to have them linked to your account.

(I have old receivers in spare rooms that lost their phone line connections. When I eventually went to use each of them they were disabled. This happened a couple of times to different ignored receivers. Normally reconnecting the phone line and waiting 24 hours got programming back, but once it was long enough that the receiver fell off of my account.)


----------



## showerton (Jul 3, 2011)

When I recently lost some of my HD channels because Dish migrated them to a satellite from which I didn't receive a signal, I was told at first that to get the channels back I would have to get an upgrade to a 1004 system (I think that's the same as eastern arc) and that my 501, which I own, would not work with that system so I would have to upgrade it to a 512 leased receiver. However, the technician who came out was able to get reception of the 129 satellite, which restored the channels without the upgrade; and I can still use my 501 receiver. I prefer to use it as my secondary DVR (I also have a 722 for HD) because it costs $3 less per month than the leased 512.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Michael P said:


> Interesting comment. Last year I received a call to update my then split-arc set-up. Somehow the work order turned into a swap of my legacy receivers that I own. The problem was those receivers have not been activated on my account for many years. I finally got that issue resolved and ended up with a WA 1000.4 installed.
> 
> Why would they want to swap old receivers (none are DVR's so the TiVO suit had nothing to do with it)? What are they worth anyway? I have 2 4000's a 3700 that never took the firmware update and another that did become a 4700. None have current cards either. They have been good as dead for years yet somebody thought I'd want tho swap them for 211's.


All the models still shown on the page.
Some ppl still use them for limited purpose - music for example. Also Bell and Mexico could use it too.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

James Long said:


> That is odd ... normally unactivated receivers are off the account and ignored by DISH. Unless they were deactivated by the audit team (disabled for not calling home) I would not expect DISH to have them linked to your account.
> 
> (I have old receivers in spare rooms that lost their phone line connections. When I eventually went to use each of them they were disabled. This happened a couple of times to different ignored receivers. Normally reconnecting the phone line and waiting 24 hours got programming back, but once it was long enough that the receiver fell off of my account.)


These receivers were not connected to an LNB. Only one of them were briefly reactivated a few years ago when I got fed up with the 921 but that did not work out because I had DPP LNB's that only worked with a legacy receiver when the 921 was also connected, and never got 61.5 (I since figured out that the 3rd orbital input to a DPP dual cannot be used with a legacy receiver).


----------



## Zero327 (Oct 10, 2006)

James Long said:


> That is odd ... normally unactivated receivers are off the account and ignored by DISH. Unless they were deactivated by the audit team (disabled for not calling home) I would not expect DISH to have them linked to your account.
> 
> (I have old receivers in spare rooms that lost their phone line connections. When I eventually went to use each of them they were disabled. This happened a couple of times to different ignored receivers. Normally reconnecting the phone line and waiting 24 hours got programming back, but once it was long enough that the receiver fell off of my account.)


Just because you don't expect it doesn't mean they aren't. 

Receivers remain linked to an account until a CSR does something stupid or until they're removed for another administrative reason. They just don't show up as active when they're not in use.

Receivers don't self-remove after any period of time.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH hasn't sent me a new card for any of the receivers I've dropped over the years. It seems that an "inactive" status that keeps one from being billed for a "removed" receiver should also put the receiver in the ignore category for upgrades.

Unless Michael's CSR was reading more than they should have off of their screen. Offering to replace receivers not in service isn't a completely bad thing although one would assume that if the receivers were obsolete and had been out of service for years they would not be returning to use - and if they ever did the upgrade could be handled then.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

I own a Model 301 that Dish wanted $60.00 to activate this spring when my PVR 508 was dropping signal. Turns out my coax cable was not doing it job, and I made a new coax to use. I've had the 301 since 2003, and used it up to the time I bought the VIP211k in Sept. 2008. When Dish reissued the smart cards, they didn't send one for the 301, just the PVR 508 that was active on the account.

I've ordered a new VIP211k, and will connect it to the new 40" HDTV. I would like to have the PVR 508 was a back up in case one of the VIP211k receivers went out. However, that won't be the case due to the fact Dish is removing the 301 and 508 receivers from service.


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

James Long said:


> That is odd ... normally unactivated receivers are off the account and ignored by DISH. Unless they were deactivated by the audit team (disabled for not calling home) I would not expect DISH to have them linked to your account.
> 
> (I have old receivers in spare rooms that lost their phone line connections. When I eventually went to use each of them they were disabled. This happened a couple of times to different ignored receivers. Normally reconnecting the phone line and waiting 24 hours got programming back, but once it was long enough that the receiver fell off of my account.)


NEVER heard of this. We have MANY accounts where receivers are NOT connected to phone lines and they have never been disconnected for "not calling home". Could you provide us with your source of information or is this strictly speculation on your part?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Mr-Rick said:


> NEVER heard of this. We have MANY accounts where receivers are NOT connected to phone lines and they have never been disconnected for "not calling home". Could you provide us with your source of information or is this strictly speculation on your part?


How about READING my post? It happened to me. If it has not happened to any of DISH's other 14 million customers (or at least those who report their experiences on the Internet) then perhaps I'm special. But what I reported is in line with those who have had receivers terminated by the audit team. Are you saying there is no DISH audit team and NO ONE ever has receivers terminated for not having a phone/internet connection?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Your experience is irrelevant... for the thread 

A 100s customers who are violated old TOS (the phone line is not required today) against 14+ mil users doesn't counts in total picture.
Blast from a past.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> A 100s customers who are violated old TOS (the phone line is not required today) against 14+ mil users doesn't counts in total picture.
> Blast from a past.


Still ... for a retailer that "never heard of it" they will have to change their tune. Now they have heard of it. Or they can choose to lie and continue to say they never heard of it. (I've related that story before.)

The past is everything that happened before this post ... and the next one ... and the next one ... It is a lot easier to relate what HAS happened in the past than what will actually happen in the future when it comes to an issue. Perhaps I need to disconnect that phone line and see if DISH deactivates my receivers again.

In any case, my story was intended as a polite response to Michael's post. I'm sorry if it upset anyone.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I did this year - nothing happen ! :eek2:


----------



## Zero327 (Oct 10, 2006)

James Long said:


> DISH hasn't sent me a new card for any of the receivers I've dropped over the years. It seems that an "inactive" status that keeps one from being billed for a "removed" receiver should also put the receiver in the ignore category for upgrades.
> 
> Unless Michael's CSR was reading more than they should have off of their screen. Offering to replace receivers not in service isn't a completely bad thing although one would assume that if the receivers were obsolete and had been out of service for years they would not be returning to use - and if they ever did the upgrade could be handled then.


Depends on the "upgrade". Cards are generally not sent to inactive equipment; that's something DISH watches (it can be done, it's just unhealthy for the CSR's continued employment). Others, such as discontinuation of an entire model line, yeah, they'll try and upgrade even inactive units.

Depends who's working the numbers on the back-end. Some clean up their info before acting on it; others are hit and miss; still more don't care and just take random shots at active customers, as you'd expect from someone managing a call center promotion.


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

James Long said:


> How about READING my post? It happened to me. If it has not happened to any of DISH's other 14 million customers (or at least those who report their experiences on the Internet) then perhaps I'm special. But what I reported is in line with those who have had receivers terminated by the audit team. Are you saying there is no DISH audit team and NO ONE ever has receivers terminated for not having a phone/internet connection?


I did READ your post. Your message implied it was an automatic disconnect for not being connecting to a phone line. Only now are you mentioning the Receiver Audit Team. But those folks call the customer and ask to verify R00/S19/and Location ID. If a receiver cannot be verified it gets shut off. But your post that I replied to, made no mention of this, thank you.


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

James Long said:


> Still ... for a retailer that "never heard of it" they will have to change their tune. Now they have heard of it. Or they can choose to lie and continue to say they never heard of it. (I've related that story before.)
> 
> The past is everything that happened before this post ... and the next one ... and the next one ... It is a lot easier to relate what HAS happened in the past than what will actually happen in the future when it comes to an issue. Perhaps I need to disconnect that phone line and see if DISH deactivates my receivers again.
> 
> In any case, my story was intended as a polite response to Michael's post. I'm sorry if it upset anyone.


You are being argumentative and to even suggest that I am lying is offensive. I stand by my post and I'll say it again. I never heard of receivers being systematically shut off for not being connected to a phone line.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

My 5XX unit has never been connected to a phone line. Ever.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Nor mine.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I would think that any action taken by the audit team would result in all receivers on the account to be shut down.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

There are many posts many of which came from long time posters (Perhaps not at this site, I didn't check) that report their receivers had been turned off because they were not connected to a phone line. (Must be on the same phone line) I am not aware of it happening with two or less receivers on the account, I believe the magic number is 3. Audit will turn off all but one if you can't give them the info they ask for from each receiver in a specified time while they are on the phone. 

I am one who is very skeptical when posters with one or two posts claim things like this, but as mentioned there are some posters with many posts who said it happened to them. 
As for inactive receivers, I know for sure Dish has it listed on my account any receivers that were not returned to them, meaning that I own and know if they are activated or not. I do not know, but would have to think they do not have any idea if an activated receiver is hooked up or not if no phone line or now broadband.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"Mr-Rick" said:


> I did READ your post. Only now are you mentioning the Receiver Audit Team.


Try again. The audit team was mentioned.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"Mr-Rick" said:


> I never heard of receivers being systematically shut off for not being connected to a phone line.


You have never heard of the audit team?


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

What is an..audit team? Are they the ones that wear the black jump suits and knee high black boots with silver chains strapped to their waists, with some new type of stun gun?


----------



## ssmark (May 23, 2011)

In my many years not once i have connected my receivers to phone line. I connected to internet for a few months and disconnected that too now.

I did not receive any phone calls or threatening letters or emails.

With Nagra security, this is probably a lower pirority.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Skeeterman said:


> What is an..audit team? Are they the ones that wear the black jump suits and knee high black boots with silver chains strapped to their waists, with some new type of stun gun?


A few intensive threads was about it. Search for "Nazi" in the forum.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There has not been a lot of recent activity on the subject ... probably the last prominent coverage was when Clark Howard spoke publicly about why he cancelled his service due to how the audit team treated him.

The phone line requirement is still in the contract ... it is good to see that it is not currently being enforced to the "Nazi" level. A few years back the threads were hard to miss.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If you have multiple receivers not connected via ethernet or phone line it increases the probabilities that you MIGHT be called by the audit team to verify that ALL your receivers are at one location.

They are not automatically disabled just because they are not connected by ethernet or phone line - you must fail the audit teams audit.


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

James Long said:


> You have never heard of the audit team?


Of course I have heard of the Receiver Audit Team. They initiate contact with a phone call to the subscriber. They will ask that the customer read back all the receiver numbers, smartcard numbers, and location ID's. Best do it in a quick fashion. If one cannot recite the required numbers that receiver is shut off. Has nothing to do with a phone line connection. Also if nailed by RAT, that receiver is PERMANENTLY restricted off the account.

Again receivers are not arbitrarily shut off due to no phone connection.


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> If you have multiple receivers not connected via ethernet or phone line it increases the probabilities that you MIGHT be called by the audit team to verify that ALL your receivers are at one location.
> 
> They are not automatically disabled just because they are not connected by ethernet or phone line - you must fail the audit teams audit.


You are correct.

The number of outbound calls by the Receiver Audit Team seems to have dropped due to higher connectivity, use of dishcomm, and dish pro technology.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Mr-Rick said:


> Again receivers are not arbitrarily shut off due to no phone connection.


Mine was ... 

*Details for those interested ...*

I wouldn't call it arbitrary ... there was a certain cause and effect. The phone line got disconnected when I did some rewiring and was left that way for a few months. I had caller ID from a Colorado number - but they kept calling when I was at work. Then the calls stopped and one day I went to use that receiver and found it "unsubscribed". I fixed the phone line and forced a call out and the next day my programming came back. This happened at least twice with my lesser used receivers.

One can fail the audit by not participating (as reported in other threads mentioning the audit team). Only the receiver disconnected from the phone line was disconnected in my case. Perhaps the a team wasn't involved in my receivers being disabled ... it doesn't change the fact that they were disabled and needed reconnection to work again.

Then one time I let it go for several months. I had a lesser used receiver that I had disconnected the phone line from to connect to another receiver (wanting caller ID on the other receiver). One day I was looking over my bill and saw that there was a receiver missing ... so I tried to use it and found it disconnected similar to the previous episodes. So I moved the phone line back and did the forced call out. That one didn't come back overnight so a couple of days later I called DISH and was told the receiver was no longer on my account (which was very odd, because it is a leased receiver).

I probably need to drop a couple of the lesser used receivers ... If I don't notice they are unsubscribed for months I probably don't need them.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ssmark said:


> With Nagra security, this is probably a lower pirority.


It is the account stacking form of theft they are after, not signal theft. Nagra is of no use in detecting account stacking.


----------



## tpwillie (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a 508. When it is time to be switched out will they also repalce my 625? Can they upgrade me to HD also?

Thanks,

Lou


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes. Just call CSR and ask.


----------



## tpwillie (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks,
Lou


----------



## Dishcomm (Jan 31, 2009)

SayWhat? said:


> As long as there is NO increase in fees and there will be NO tech visit, I might be agreeable.
> 
> I do not let techs in my house.


Why not?


----------



## Dishcomm (Jan 31, 2009)

I own my equipment. I own it because I prefer to have the leverage of NOT being in a commitment.
MY question is will Dish try to make me lease equipment? IF so, I'm done with Dish because I cannot affords to buy 4 receivers at one time.
I don't do dual tuners. I do not want nor need them.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Dishcomm said:


> I own it because I prefer to have the leverage of NOT being in a commitment.


Those who work the system know that you have the most leverage when you're coming down off of a commitment. If you own, they know you're vested and you will have to give up something to change. All signs point to you staying anyway.

Owning isn't likely getting you any of the special deals and thinking that you're going to recover the $$$ you paid over and above is not entirely likely to pan out.


----------



## Alsat (Jun 30, 2004)

harsh said:


> Owning isn't likely getting you any of the special deals and thinking that you're going to recover the $$$ you paid over and above is not entirely likely to pan out.


A 211K can be got for $100-$120. Not paying the $7 leasing fee means you are ahead once you pass 15-18 months. Unfortunately Dish seems to be charging $7 for receivers even if you do own them beyond the first, so this works only if this is your one and only receiver.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

There is no charge for the first receiver on the account.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

Ok...Good News. Possibly???

Received another email from Dish today stating my PVR 508 was scheduled to be replaced July 25th. Asking for a time, etc for the installer to bring the new 612 receiver.

NOTE: I got on the phone immediately to Dish to tell them there's now way I will allow them to replace my "own" PVR 508 with the 612 model. And if I was to upgrade it would be for a VIP211K. During our "limited" English speaking CSR, we got it all straighten out real fast. I'm replacing the 508 with a 211K, being shipped to "me" by UPS and I will do the change-over bit.
I 'm having to pay $15.00 for shipping, and I keep my PVR 508 to use as a boat anchor or something. Here's something I didn't quite get clear, they wanted my credit card number on file in case I "lose" the 211K, or it gets destroyed, etc. In case that happens, I'll be charged $400.00 for the receiver. I think that is the figure the CSR was telling me with his broken perfecting English accent. Anyway, I'll get a new 211k for $15.00 plus the 24 month contract.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Can't be $400 - those receivers will cost you $200 if you'll drive over UPS parcel with it. I saw the fee in a monthly bill when 622 ($450) and 211 ($200) wasn't delivered to someone. And it took more then three months to find who lost boxes.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

What I thought was be a great transaction between me and the CSR, turns out Dish wants my "Purchased" 508 returned. As shown below. Now the big question, what happens if I don't follow Dish's demands to return the 508 that is mine.

I will give my right arm, both eyes that I can swear on a stack of bible, I can never have a good deal with Dish Network. It's always a big pain in the arse to deal with these people. If you notice "Obsolete" section, it shows the receiver is not obsolete. What is the hell are they sending emails to accounts that have the PVR 508 for that they are replacing these receivers? I think old Charlie has something up his "card sharK" sleeve, he might be planing to send these overseas.


Return Authorization Number: 56250514

Dear Greg,

We have processed your equipment replacement request.

Please review the chart to determine what equipment to return:

Equipment Model* CAID* Ownership Obsolete Return? 
Receiver DishPro 508 R0055368969 PURCHASED No Yes 

* This information can be found on the label located on the back or bottom of your unit

Within the next two (2) business days, we will send you tracking information for your replacement equipment.

To review your replacement equipment request, please visit dish.com/myshipments.

Installing your replacement equipment:


Instructions will be enclosed in the box to help you easily set up your replacement equipment. 
For additional details, please visit the Frequently Asked Questions page.
Returning your equipment:
To help you easily return your equipment, DISH Network is doing the following: 

Please use the box your replacement equipment was shipped in, along with the included pre-paid return labels, to return equipment. 
A postage-paid SmartCard return envelope will be sent to return SmartCard(s) for obsolete equipment: 
** The following SmartCard removal instructions are for obsolete equipment only. Please do not remove SmartCards from leased equipment: 
Open the front left door panel on the obsolete receiver 
Remove SmartCard from the receiver 
Return SmartCard(s) from obsolete receiver(s) in the envelope being sent to you
To avoid charges, please return your equipment within 10 days. 
You will receive an e-mail when your equipment has been received. 
We recommend that any equipment not returned be disposed of in an environmentally responsible manner. Please visit the EPA website below to locate an electronics recycler near you:
EPA Electronics Recycling Website

Thank you for being a valued DISH Network customer.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

About 2 years ago I did a DIU from my owned 510 to a ViP221k.

The tech that installed the 211k wanted to take the 510 with him, but I refused, since I was just removing the 510 from service and leasing the 211k.

I kept the 510 for about a year then sold it on eBay - no problems.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I don't know the details of the current offers, but when I did a DIU a few years back I got $25 for returning the receiver I upgraded. No return, no rebate, but no penalty for not "returning" the owned equipment for the rebate (it could be reused or sold). I considered it a bonus.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It was 'funny' bonus - $10 ...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Bear in mind that once they turn off your 508, it can never be activated again. Don't get the idea that you're somehow going to cut a fat hog on eBay or Craig's List selling a piece of equipment that cannot be used.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

harsh said:


> Bear in mind that once they turn off your 508, it can never be activated again. Don't get the idea that you're somehow going to cut a fat hog on eBay or Craig's List selling a piece of equipment that cannot be used.


I have no plans to give it away, sell, or otherwise. I don't want Dish to take it, thinking it was their receiver. Now, if they would offer to pay me for it, I would consider shipping it to them. 
From the email they sent (above) they mentioned I would be charged...for what?, a piece of electronic equipment that I paid for. To solve that "charging" matter, might call American Express, told them I had lost my card. There's goes that charge thet Dish will not receive should they follow through on their demands.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Skeeterman,
From what I have read on your posts, it sounds like you have a replacement receiver for the 508 receiver that isn't working. On any replacement receiver that is replacing a purchased receiver, the replacement receiver will still show on the account as purchased. Because we are replacing a purchased receiver with a newer receiver, we do ask that you send us back the defective receiver.

If I am incorrect with my assessment, please let me know so I can further look into this matter for you. Thanks.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Skeeterman,
> From what I have read on your posts, it sounds like you have a replacement receiver for the 508 receiver that isn't working. On any replacement receiver that is replacing a purchased receiver, the replacement receiver will still show on the account as purchased. Because we are replacing a purchased receiver with a newer receiver, we do ask that you send us back the defective receiver.
> 
> If I am incorrect with my assessment, please let me know so I can further look into this matter for you. Thanks.


NO!, NO!, the PVR 508 I bought in 2003 is working just great...no problem ever with the 508. It's Dish that wants to replace the 508 with a 612. That 612 model I don't want, so, I called and told Dish I would except a VIP211K to replace the 508 if there wasn't any big fees or receiver payments. I also have a VIP211K, I "purchased" in 2008. That 211K (mine) is working just great also.

NOTE: A few minutes ago I received another email from Dish. It appears from their email they are replacing my VIP211K with a new VIP211K. That what is explained in their email. Like I have mentioned, I've "never" had a clear good transaction with Dish Network. It's always been a big pain you know where with their communications.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

So ... you want DISH to send you a new receiver and allow you to keep the old one and own both?

Leasing you a new receiver is possible (a loaned receiver returned when you leave dish). Trading receivers is possible (like for like repair or replacement). But giving you an additional receiver for free that isn't a trade? That seems like a lot to ask for.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

When a customer has an owned receiver, and then they choose to upgrade it with a DIU (DISH'N It Up Promotion) for a new leased receiver with a 24 month agreement. The new receiver will be leased and the customer will still retain possession of the receiver unless they choose to return it to the service technician for disposal. There used to be a $10.00 credit issued for the returned purchased receiver but that program has expired. 
When a customer replaces a purchased receiver during a RA (Return Authorization) due to a problem with the receiver. We require the defective receiver be returned and the new receiver will be placed as a purchased receiver on the account. 

$200.00 is the replacement cost associated with the VIP211 receiver.


----------



## Dishcomm (Jan 31, 2009)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Skeeterman,
> From what I have read on your posts, it sounds like you have a replacement receiver for the 508 receiver that isn't working. On any replacement receiver that is replacing a purchased receiver, the replacement receiver will still show on the account as purchased. Because we are replacing a purchased receiver with a newer receiver, we do ask that you send us back the defective receiver.
> 
> If I am incorrect with my assessment, please let me know so I can further look into this matter for you. Thanks.


I have 4 purchased receivers on my account. All QPSK. (311, 3500, 501, 508)
If I am presented with a lease option would a tech visit be required. 
Keep in mind, I installed these things for 12 years. I just left the business 16 months ago.
I prefer to do the work myself as I trust me far more than any tech DNS may send simply because most of them have less than 2 years experienced. Additionally I prefer to not be inconvenienced by an appointment. 
To date I have not been notified of any required changes to my equipment.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

James Long said:


> So ... you want DISH to send you a new receiver and allow you to keep the old one and own both?
> 
> Leasing you a new receiver is possible (a loaned receiver returned when you leave dish). Trading receivers is possible (like for like repair or replacement). But giving you an additional receiver for free that isn't a trade? That seems like a lot to ask for.


James, please read my postings very throughly. I don't want a "free" VIP211K from Dish. I'm replacing the 508 due to D/N wanting to upgrade. I'm very happy with the 508 unit. I agreed with the CSR to the fact I would take the 211K with a 24 month commitment, and they said I could keep my 508 as it was mine. There was nothing said, I had to return the 508 due to the part it was defective or otherwise. Now they email wanting the 508 returned. I'm assuming Dish wanted the smart card so I won't give or sell it to another individual, which tells me there's really no plan in the works to replace these 301 and 508 receivers. The game plan is to upgrade those accounts that have their "own" equipment and receivers. 
Just a way to build the financial pockets of Charlie Ergan.

I will keep the 508 for a back-up if one of the 211k's should fail.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I believe you're misunderstanding DISH. For a leased 211 you do not have to send in your owned receiver.

In your previous posts it seemed like you were trying to work a deal to get an OWNED receiver. If all you were looking for was a lease as you have now explained then no return would be required.

Recycling is becoming more popular and laws are making it harder to legally dispose of old equipment.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Skeeterman said:


> James, please read my postings very throughly. I don't want a "free" VIP211K from Dish. I'm replacing the 508 due to D/N wanting to upgrade. I'm very happy with the 508 unit. I agreed with the CSR to the fact I would take the 211K with a 24 month commitment, and they said I could keep my 508 as it was mine. There was nothing said, I had to return the 508 due to the part it was defective or otherwise. Now they email wanting the 508 returned. I'm assuming Dish wanted the smart card so I won't give or sell it to another individual, which tells me there's really no plan in the works to replace these 301 and 508 receivers. The game plan is to upgrade those accounts that have their "own" equipment and receivers.
> Just a way to build the financial pockets of Charlie Ergan.
> 
> I will keep the 508 for a back-up if one of the 211k's should fail.


Then, sir - you are failing to see the point of this exercise. The 508 will be a BOAT ANCHOR when Dish turns off the QPSK feeds, with no chance of being utilized ever again. The same can be said for the 4 digit Legacy receivers, and the 301 series, and any of the other models that can't decode the 8PSK feeds.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Probably not heavy enough for a boat anchor. How about a door stop? :grin:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

scooper said:


> Then, sir - you are failing to see the point of this exercise. The 508 will be a BOAT ANCHOR when Dish turns off the QPSK feeds, with no chance of being utilized ever again. The same can be said for the 4 digit Legacy receivers, and the 301 series, and any of the other models that *can't decode the 8PSK feeds*.


8PSK is a modulation, not coding; so those legacy receivers can't demodulate 8PSK.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

scooper said:


> Then, sir - you are failing to see the point of this exercise. The 508 will be a BOAT ANCHOR when Dish turns off the QPSK feeds, with no chance of being utilized ever again. The same can be said for the 4 digit Legacy receivers, and the 301 series, and any of the other models that can't decode the 8PSK feeds.


scooper, I have some "bad' news for you, and I will explain in detail.

Three weeks ago I bought another 42" LCD HDTV to replace a older 27" analog SD TV. The new VIP211k will be replacing the PVR 508 to this new HDTV. My plans are to take the 27" analog SD TV to the work shop for use. I also have a Dish 301 receiver, and it's not in use at this time. It has been deactivated since I purchased the VIP211K in 2008. It needs a smart card, as Dish made the card upgrade few years ago, they didn't send me a new one.

Now the surprise part for you. I called Dish yesterday afternoon about re-activating the 301. The CSR said, "no problem" we will send you a new smart card at $60.00 cost. Cheaper than buying another receiver of some type. In fact, I might call Dish and tell them I do not want to deactivate the 508, instead move it to the work shop to be connected to the 27" TV.

Smart idea on my part.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Just wait - I'll bet longer term events will prove me correct.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

I have several of the older receivers that are not even being used.

Too bad DISH can't just give us a "hack" that would allow them to be used as FTA receivers on other services. It sux to just throw them away.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Dishcomm,

If you do replace your purchased receivers with leased receivers, especially as an upgrade, we do send a tech out for the installation. If you purchase the newer receivers, they can be sent to you for you to install.

You don't have to replace your old receivers if you don't want to. The replacements that occur for older receivers are in the event your receiver goes bad. If you call in or via chat and we need to RA a receiver we will replace that receiver for a newer model - 501, 508, 510 replaced with 512; legacy receivers (3500) with 311/311k replacement receiver.

If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Skeeterman said:


> Ok...Good News. Possibly???
> 
> Received another email from Dish today stating my PVR 508 was scheduled to be replaced July 25th. Asking for a time, etc for the installer to bring the new 612 receiver.
> 
> ...


Here is the thing, if you let them replace your receiver for what they want to replace it with then, they will replace your OWNED 508 for a OWNED 612. I would also guess you would not be charged the associated DVR fee for that 612 because you did not have one with the 508. I may be wrong and maybe one of the DIRT members could tell us for sure but, if what I state is true I don't see why you would want a 211k that you would not own and, would have to buy a hard drive for and, spend an extra $40 on activation to get just a 1 tuner DVR.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

jclewter79 said:


> I would also guess you would not be charged the associated DVR fee for that 612 because you did not have one with the 508.


Wrong guess, that's now changing:

(this is the detailed quote from the Dishretailer board - but has also been posted on Scott's board, with a screen shot from a retailer chat)



> In the past, customers who only had 501 or 508 receivers on their account were not charged a DVR Service Fee. Effective 8/11, 501 and 508 receivers will be considered the same as other Solo DVRS and charged an account-level DVR Service Fee of $6/month. In addition, the monthly receiver fee will increase from $7 to $10. Most customers impacted by this change will receive a 24-month credit matching their increase to help ease the transition.


http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-ne...ork-retailer-chat-recap-july.html#post2582750

-------------------------

OK, so now a question for the DIRT team...I currently have a 522 DVR w/NO DVR fee, as it was a replacement from DISH for the 721 DVR's that were shut off. Will I also be hit with a DVR fee now???


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

All that being said, I would take an owned 612 with a 24 month $6 credit over a leased 211k any day. I just don't see the logic.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

dishrich,

The 522 DVR normally has a DVR service charge associated with it but without looking at your account, I couldn't tell you if you are receiving a credit for that charge or not. If you would provide your account information in a PM, I would be happy to look at this for you. Thanks.


----------



## Zero327 (Oct 10, 2006)

The days of no-DVR fee DVRs is over. All DVRs going forward will have this fee. 

I killed it, deal.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Somebody cut the punk's ba^^$ !


----------



## Zero327 (Oct 10, 2006)

Pssh. I'm more worried about getting shanked at Meridian than on these forums. :lol:



......No, really....


----------

